# Dark Rock slim für i7-9700k?



## Gamesilent (19. Oktober 2019)

*Dark Rock slim für i7-9700k?*

Hallo,
baue mir meinen PC zusammen und möchte gerne den bequiet dark Rock slim als CPU Kühler für den 9700K verwenden.
Reicht dieser für eine ausreichende kühlung dieser CPU? Wenn man nicht gerade groß übertaktet. 

Bitte um Rat.


----------



## Fahal (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Dark Rock slim für i7-9700k?*

Hey Gamessilent,

ja, klar. Der reicht für nen 9700K komplett aus. OC ist da sicherlich auch drinne.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Dark Rock slim für i7-9700k?*

Ein Prozessor kann bis zu 100°C heiß werden und erst ab dann wird der Takt runter gestellt damit der Prozessor nicht mehr so heiß wird. Der Kühler ist hier ausschlaggebend welche Temperatur am ende anliegen wird und die Drehzahl der Lüfter davon. Mit diesem Kühler wirst du verhindern können das die 100°C erreicht werden, aber die Frage stellt sich halt mit welcher Drehzahl und ob du dann ein  Thema erstellen möchtest das dein Prozessor 85-90°C heiß wird.

Ich kaufe mir auch keinen Porsche und verbaue dann Bremsen von einem Trabant. In diesem Sinn... möchtest du Glücklich werden dann kaufe dir eine Doppelturm Luftkühler wie z.B. Dark Rock Pro 4, Noctua D15 oder EKL Alpenföhn Olymp. Klar kosten die mehr, aber damit hast du dann zum einem niedriger Temperaturen und die Lüfter können auch langsamer laufen. Möglich wäre auch eine AIO was mindestens einen 240mm Radiator hat, besser wäre aber ein 360mm Radiator.


----------



## Threshold (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Dark Rock slim für i7-9700k?*

Wenn du den 9700k mit Standard Einstellungen betreibst, reicht der Kühler problemlos.


----------

